# Writing Prompt!



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

I was interested in seeing what the various composers here could produce based on a picture, so here is a painting I made last year. I'd love to hear some musical interpretations of the image. There isn't really a time limit, so feel free to compose whenever or whatever you want.

Of course, you don't have to do anything, just thought it'd be cool.



http://imgur.com/gzb9g

image ^^^^


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

This is a fascinating idea...  

(i was thinking of setting up compositional contests... but you beat me to it and with a far greater idea.) 

:3 i might partake in this. though it may not be until summer. (and probably Op012) 

imma fetch the photo incase i do end up making something... it may be a Nocturne or a Symphonic Poem... *nods.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> This is a fascinating idea...
> 
> (i was thinking of setting up compositional contests... but you beat me to it and with a far greater idea.)
> 
> ...


Coolio. Also, don't feel the need to rush yourself, like I said, there isn't a closing date.


----------

